
What 4chan thinks of HN - Floens
https://rbt.asia/g/thread/41920845
======
ChrisNorstrom
Brutal. Hilarious. Some good points. Some dumb ones (they don't seem to
understand how important failure is and why it's good to share your failures).
Their mockery is actually quite diverse.

===SV Celebrity Worship===

"Why Elon Musk is the most perfect human being alive today"

===Political===

"A Heart Divided: How a gay JavaScript programmer feels about Brendan Eich"

"Please don't mention Condoleezza Rice. Our autism is above politics."

"10 ways we unknowingly oppress female programmers and enforce patriarchy"

===Juvenile Cliq===

"Reasons why this <obscure new non-stable language that can't even compile™
yet> will replace C as a system language and why you SHOULD use it if you
don't want to be left in the dust."

"Why we switched to [obscure framework] and you should too."

===HN flaws===

"<userX>, you seem to be hellbanned for no reason."

===Feel Good Superior Heroism===

"Check out this TED talk about teaching node.js to kids in Africa."

===Love of Javascript===

"Have you heard about our Lord and Saviour JavaScript?"

"How to touch yourself at night without JavaScript knowing it."

"Breaking news! POP3 and IMAP written in Javascript!"

"How I ported the control software of a nuclear reactor to reactive
Javascript"

"Linux kernel ported to JavaScript running in the browser. See how we did it."

"How I made a filesystem in javascript."

"How I got my girlfriend pregnant using JavaScript."

"How to avoid getting HIV using JavaScript."

"The Linux kernel doesn't have enough javascript."

"I recommended my boss to rewrite the local powergrid infrastructure to
javascript and how I lost my job."

~~~
zem
===Life Hacking=== "How polyphasic sleep helped me pitch my startup"

------
peterkelly
> How 2048 will make you a better programmer

They may make fun of this, but implementing another 2048 clone has helped me
become a bootstrapped digital nomad with seed funding, as well as helping me
to learn Ruby, node.js, mongodb, AngularJS (including Providers and
Factories), while simultaneously embracing JSON to double my sales by 2x
within just a couple of days at a recent hackathon.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
If this was reddit I'd be posting a picture of Fry squinting ...

------
disbelief
Hilarious:

> How I got my girlfriend pregnant using JavaScript.

> How we became ramen profitable by pivoting our cat consulting business to
> dogs.

> Mildly interesting topic (wikipedia.org)

------
ColinCochrane
I got a good laugh out of some of those.

 _Things I have learned from coding for a month

Ten ways to become a better programmer (by the guy who's been coding for a
month)_

------
wkdown
George RR Martin uses DOS

DOS still used by George RR Martin

George RR Martin talks about authoring in DOS

DOS to be killed off in the next episode of Game of Thrones

------
nostrademons
4chan: smart people pretending to be dumb.

~~~
Alupis
I think it's the other way around ;-P

~~~
4channer
I disagree, I know some pretty smart people on there. Sure there are some
idiots floating around on /b/ but /g/ and /sci/ are generally intelligent.

------
joshbaptiste
_ABC in # lines of JavaScript (400 comments, 1000 points)_

 _Actually interesting topic (3 comments, 4 points)_

Hilarious..

~~~
Shish2k
Show HN: cool project that I built (0 comments, 0 points)

Show HN: cool project that I built with Go and Node.js (23442 comments,
63563234 points)

(Not that I'm bitter about lack of exposure due to not being a clickbaiter or
anything... And no, it's not that people looked at the link and just didn't
think it was interesting -- according to web server logs, I didn't get a
single click at all :P )

------
cgh
"Show HN: HackerNews reimplementation in one line of x86 ASM"

This one cracked me up.

I've noticed a welcome relief from JS posts lately, not to mention politics.
The new moderation system is working well from my perspective.

------
cliveowen
It's amazing how accurate it is.

~~~
krazydad
It's almost like some people use both sites...

------
TorKlingberg
I think HN, Reddit and 4chan have mostly the same audience. People just behave
differently on each site.

~~~
howdoipython
I think this may be true to an extent. I think most 4chan posters aren't
Reddit posters. There is a lot of distaste towards Reddit.

------
paulannesley
> Show HN: My full-stack web framework written entirely in CSS3

~~~
ihuman
That reminds me of backend CSS:
[https://medium.com/@./43dbc25cbd12](https://medium.com/@./43dbc25cbd12)

------
deadfall
"What HN thinks about what 4chan thinks about HN"

~~~
SeanDav
I hope that the comments engine supports tail-call optimization, or we gonna
blow the stack!

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Only if we pretend that the HN and 4chan audiences are disjoint. I'm afraid
whats happening here is more inbreeding than many are comfortable to admit.

------
pearjuice
Sadly, most of the things on there are true. We can try to deny it all we
want, but most of the stuff that's there is true. The power of anonymity is
that you get to voice honest opinions without tying it up with your identity
and/or feeling responsible for it. Of course, this can be argued otherwise
too, by citing some (bad) comments as example from that thread, but for the
most part, what you see there are honest comments.

~~~
stackcollision
It doesn't look like anyone in this thread is denying anything. Most of the
comments here are about how amazingly accurate every single one of these is.

------
VeejayRampay
Uncanny how "Lapis – A Lua, Moonscript Framework built on OpenResty" fits so
well in that list.

~~~
eshyong
That's because it was an actual submission :P

~~~
VeejayRampay
Yeah I know. Only goes to prove that this particular satire has way more truth
to it than appears at first glance.

------
justuseapen
Introducing js.js: a JIT compiler from JavaScript to JavaScript

Trying so hard not to lol at work...

~~~
fimoreth
This one is actually legitimate. Saw it on HN a while ago, really funny:

[https://github.com/jterrace/js.js/](https://github.com/jterrace/js.js/)

------
dsjoerg
How I ported the control software of a nuclear reactor to reactive Javascript

------
kachnuv_ocasek
<completely irrelevant rant that will get upvoted to the top>

OK, seriously, it should be /g/ instead of 4chan.

~~~
ihuman
I don't think the rest of 4chan really cares about Hacker News, or even knows
of its existence.

------
vezzy-fnord
Previously on "What 4chan knows-uh, thinks of HN":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373)

~~~
icpmacdo
Its funny seeing people that have just copied phrases from that thread in this
4chan thread.

------
awjr
> How to touch yourself at night without JavaScript knowing it.

:O

------
adamsrog
<passive aggressive argument>

~~~
dark_ph0enix
<spirited retort>

~~~
Domenic_S
<words of praise for fishfood>

Edit: you jokers need to learn your internet history.
[http://bash.org/?23396](http://bash.org/?23396)

~~~
wkdown
<uninformed opinion>

~~~
anon4
<statement regarding your mother's social life>

------
Orangeair
_Have you heard about our Lord and Saviour JavaScript?_

------
COil
> How I ported the control software of a nuclear reactor to reactive
> Javascript

> How To Make Your Flat UI Flatter

> I decided to re-implement Javascript in Javascript. It failed. Here is my
> story.

Made me laugh!

------
peterwwillis
> How I built an automatic Raspberry Pi garage door on top of JavaScript

I thought this was hilarious. Until I realized it's a real thing.
[http://itsbrent.net/2013/03/hacking-my-garage-with-a-
raspber...](http://itsbrent.net/2013/03/hacking-my-garage-with-a-raspberry-
pi/)

I'm done with the internet.

------
taternuts
"fuck this shit we have this every month and some retard posts it on HN
farming 300 points"

------
nateabele
Heh. Mostly, can't argue, barring two things:

> _How I got my girlfriend pregnant using JavaScript_

I'm pretty sure this is directly opposed to reality.

> _How 2048 will make you a better programmer_

Incidentally, this actually _has_ been experience (to be clear, I mean playing
it, not coding it).

~~~
tripzilch
> > _How I got my girlfriend pregnant using JavaScript_

> I'm pretty sure this is directly opposed to reality.

"Mistakes were made." \- _Douglas Crockford_

------
rafaelvasco
Omg Lol :

Why flat design just doesn't stack up

------
dang
More or less a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373).

------
DrinkWater
It is pretty accurate, however HN is still the best source for all the topics
i am interested in.

Just skip the crap posts, and you're good.

------
falcolas
190 points, 74 comments, flagged by a minority of users into oblivion.

------
cheetahtech
I would add two more things.

Im highly moderated to the point of killing users voices.

Politically selfish when it comes to talking about YCombinator. (Politics is
alright, as long as YCombinator is doing it)

------
api
So accurate. Such parody. Wow.

------
birdsoffish
>How to touch yourself at night without JavaScript knowing it. Hehe

------
LazerBear
This is hilarious and spot on. Still love HN though.

------
snake_plissken
I chortled at very many of these. So good.

------
estrabd
It is funny because it is true.

------
justizin
this just made my day.

------
anon4
Don't forget:

What 4chan thinks of what HN thinks of what 4chan thinks of HN:
[https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/41920845#p41922057](https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/41920845#p41922057)
(thread currently in progress)

------
pikachu_is_cool
This post and the comments here completely violate the HN guidelines. This
shouldn't have been upvoted, let alone be the top post. Thank you mods, for
deleting this.

------
bitJericho
Here's a well reasoned statement that will be downvoted because it's
unpopular.

------
4channer
tfw I came here from that post on /g/ to comment about the thread I came from.
Meta af

------
opendais
LOL. :) That is adorable.

Although, tbh, catching the right trend floats alot of startups is why that
kind of content matters...

I mean that is really how GitHub 'won' the whole git hosting thing, wasn't it?

------
stcredzero
On Javascript:

 _No, it 's awful. But it's the only client side scripting language out there,
and Web guys love to pretend they're just as skilled as systems guys. They
take concepts that systems programmers discovered 30 years ago, put a fancy
name on it and do it worse._

Funny, but that's exactly what people were saying about Java programmers in
the 90's. Now, the Java ecosystem is full of useful libraries and well
optimized systems. It's become the default language for implementing big
business systems. I wonder if Javascript won't simply follow the same course?

EDIT: I seem to have struck a nerve. Please read this at face value and not as
some kind of snark. What I say is factually true. There are plenty of horrible
things written in Java, but eventually, that becomes true of any language, and
there are tons of great things written in it. It's no accident that HFT is
written in Java nowadays. Also no accident that Clojure and Scala are written
on top of it.

~~~
iopq
Doesn't make Java any less of a bad language.

